#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASTM Standards series 2006(Full)

## mkhurram79

*ASTM Standards series 2006(Full)*

Volume_01.01_Steel--Piping__Tubing__Fittings.rar
Volume_01.02_Ferrous_Castings__Ferroalloys.rar
Volume_01.03_Steel--Plate__Sheet__Strip__Wire__Stainless_Steel_Bar.rar
Volume 01-04_Steel--Structural, Reinforcing, Pressure Vessel, Railway.rar
Volume_01.05_Steel--Bars__Forgings__Bearing__Chain__Springs.rar
Volume_01.06_Coated_Steel_Products.rar
Volume_01.07_Ships_and_Marine_Technology.rar
Volume_01.08_Fasteners__Rolling_Element_Bearings.r ar.html
Volume_02.01_Copper_and_Copper_Alloys.rar.html
Volume_02.02_Aluminum_and_Magnesium_Alloys.rar.htm l
Volume_02.03_Electrical_Conductors.rar.html
Volume_02.04_Nonferrous_Metals__Precious__Reactive __Refractory_Metals_and_Alloys_others.rar.html
Volume_02.05_Metallic_and_Inorganic_Coatings__Meta l_Powders__Sintered_P-M_Structural_Parts.rar.html
Volume_03.01_Metals_--_Mechanical_Testing__Elevated_and_Low-Temperature_Tests__Metallography.rar.html
Volume_03.02_Wear_and_Erosion__Metal_Corrosion.rar .html
Volume_03.03_Nondestructive_Testing.rar.html
Volume_03.04_Magnetic_Properties.rar.html
Volume_03.05_Analytical_Chemistry_for_Metals__Ores __and_Related_Materials.rar.html
Volume_03.06_Molecular_Spectroscopy__Surface_Analy sis.rar.html
Volume_04.01_Cement__Lime__Gypsum.rar.html
Volume_04.02_Concrete_and_Aggregates.rar.html
Volume_04.03_Road_and_Paving_Materials__Vehicle-Pavement_Systems.rar.html
Volume_04.04_Roofing_and_Waterproofing.rar.html
Volume_04.05_Chemical-Resistant_Nonmetallic_Materials__Vitrified_Clay_Pi pe__Concrete_Pipe_others.rar.html
Volume_04.06_Thermal_Insulation__Environmental_Aco ustics.rar.html
Volume_04.06_Thermal_Insulation__Environmental_Aco ustics.rar.html
Volume_04.07_Building_Seals_and_Sealants__Fire_Sta ndards__Dimension_Stone.rar.html
Volume_04.08_Soil_and_Rock__I__D_420_-_D_5611.rar.html
Volume_04.09_Soil_and_Rock__II__D_5714_-_latest.rar.html
Volume_04.10_Wood.rar.html
Volume_04.11_Building_Constructions__I__E_72_-_E_1670.rar.html
Volume_04.12_Building_Constructions__II__E_1671_-_latest__Property_Management_Systems_others.rar.ht ml
Volume_04.13_Geosynthetics.rar.html
Volume_05.01_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__I_ _D_56_-_D_3230.rar.html
Volume_05.02_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__II __D_3231_-_D_5302.rar.html
Volume_05.03_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__II I__D_5303_-_D_6553.rar.html
Volume_05.04_Petroleum_Products_and_Lubricants__IV __D_6557_-_latest.rar.html
Volume_05.05_Test_Methods_for_Rating_Motor__Diesel __and_Aviation_Fuels__Catalysts__Manufactured_Carb .html
Volume_05.06_Gaseous_Fuels__Coal_and_Coke.rar.html
Volume_06.01_Paint_--_Tests_for_Chemical__Physical__and_Optical_Propert ies__Appearance.rar.html
Volume_06.02_Paint_--_Products_and_Applications__Protective_Coatings__P ipeline_Coatings.rar.html
Volume_06.04_Paint_--_Solvents__Aromatic_Hydrocarbons.rar.html
Volume_07.01_Textiles__I__D_76_-_D_4391.rar.html
Volume_07.02_Textiles__II__D_4393_-_latest.rar.html
Volume_08.01_Plastics__I__D_256_-_D_3159.rar.html
Volume_08.02_Plastics__II__D_3222_-_D_5083.rar.html
Volume_08.03_Plastics__III__D_5117_-_latest.rar.html
Volume_08.04_Plastic_Pipe_and_Building_Products.ra r.html
Volume_09.01_Rubber__Natural_and_Synthetic_--_General_Test_Methods__Carbon_Black.rar.html
Volume_09.02_Rubber_Products__Industrial_--_Specifications_and_Related_Test_Methods__Gaskets_ _Tires..html
Volume_10.02_Electrical_Insulation__II__D_2518_-_latest.rar.html
Volume_10.03_Electrical_Insulating_Liquids_and_Gas es__Electrical_Protective_Equipment.rar.html
Volume_10.04_Electronics.rar.html
Volume_11.01_Water__I_.rar.html
Volume_11.02_Water__II_.rar.html
Volume_11.03_Atmospheric_Analysis__Occupational_He alth_and_Safety__Protective_Clothing.rar.html
Volume_11.04_Waste_Management.rar.html
Volume_11.05_Biological_Effects_and_Environmental_ Fate__Biotechnology__Pesticides.rar.html
Volume_12.01_Nuclear_Energy__I_.rar.html
Volume_12.02_Nuclear_Energy__II___Solar__and_Geoth ermal_Energy.rar.html
Volume_13.02_Emergency_Medical_Services__Search_an d_Rescue.rar.html
Volume_14.02_General_Test_Methods__Forensic_Psycho physiology__Forensic_Sciences__Terminology_others. .html
Volume_14.03_Temperature_Measurement.rar.html
Volume_14.04_Laboratory_Apparatus__Degradation_of_ Materials__SI__Oxygen_Fire_Safety.rar.html
Volume_15.02_Glass__Ceramic_Whitewares.rar.html
Volume_15.03_Space_Simulation__Aerospace_and_Aircr aft__Composite_Materials.rar.html
Volume_15.04_Soaps_and_Other_Detergents__Polishes_ _Leather__Resilient_Floor_Coverings.rar.html
Volume_15.05_Engine_Coolants__Halogenated_Organic_ Solvents_and_Fire_Extinguishing_Agents__Industrial .html
Volume_15.06_Adhesives.rar.html
Volume_15.07_Sports_Equipment_and_Facilities__Pede strian_Walkway__Safety_and_Footwear_OTHERS.rar.htm l
Volume_15.08_Sensory_Evaluation__Livestock__Meat__ and_Poultry_Evaluation_Systems_OTHERS.rar.html
Volume_15.09_Paper__Packaging__Flexible_Barrier_Ma terials__Business_Imaging_Products.rar.html



ASTM full index file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- :Smile: See More: ASTM Standards series 2006(Full)

----------


## mhuelva

thanks, but 01.02 and 01.03 don't run. Please, can you reupload its?

----------


## kumansakti

anyone can share ASTM D 2010-00 please..

----------


## Marx Gevenag

1.02 & 1.03 showing no such file.Please reupload

----------


## kumansakti

can you re-upload ASTM 05.06?   really need it. the old link is dead

----------


## Rafael Rods

Great work!

Please, re-up the index, it is not working.


many thanks!

----------


## L'oranges

can somebody give another link

----------


## larofa79

hey body, link is broken

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Brother i require *D3588* plz upload it

----------


## omairbaig

mila kya????? apni book mein se le kar ana

----------


## Muhamad Danish

any one have *ASTM D3588*please upload

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

> Great work!
> 
> Please, re-up the index, it is not working.
> 
> 
> many thanks!



This one; **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

Hia All....I have upload the ASTM Standard Series in my blog **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can download the link in txt format which contains link for download the rar file.

ASTM Standard Series
INDEX:
ASTM_Index

VOLUME 1:
ASTM.V1.part1
ASTM.V1.part2
ASTM.V1.part3
ASTM.V1.part4
ASTM.V1.part5
ASTM.V1.part6
ASTM.V1.part7


VOLUME 2:
ASTM.V2.part1
ASTM.V2.part2
ASTM.V2.part3
ASTM.V2.part4


VOLUME 3:
ASTM.V3.part1
ASTM.V3.part2
ASTM.V3.part3
ASTM.V3.part4
ASTM.V3.part5


VOLUME 4:
ASTM.V4.part01
ASTM.V4.part02
ASTM.V4.part03
ASTM.V4.part04
ASTM.V4.part05
ASTM.V4.part06
ASTM.V4.part07
ASTM.V4.part08
ASTM.V4.part09
ASTM.V4.part10
ASTM.V4.part11
ASTM.V4.part12


VOLUME 5:
ASTM.V5.part1
ASTM.V5.part2
ASTM.V5.part3
ASTM.V5.part4
ASTM.V5.part5
ASTM.V5.part6
ASTM.V5.part7

VOLUME 6:
ASTM.V6.part1
ASTM.V6.part2


VOLUME 7:
ASTM.V7


VOLUME 8:
ASTM.V8.part1
ASTM.V8.part2
ASTM.V8.part3


VOLUME 9:
ASTM.V9


VOLUME 10:
ASTM.V10




VOLUME 11:
ASTM.V11.part1
ASTM.V11.part2
ASTM.V11.part3
ASTM.V11.part4
ASTM.V11.part5


VOLUME 12:
ASTM.V12

VOLUME 13:
ASTM.V13


VOLUME 14:
ASTM.V14.part1
ASTM.V14.part2
ASTM.V14.part3


VOLUME 15:
ASTM.V15.part1
ASTM.V15.part2
ASTM.V15.part3
ASTM.V15.part4
ASTM.V15.part5
ASTM.V15.part6See More: ASTM Standards series 2006(Full)

----------


## rogerpcll

Pls, could you uplpad again the index file (ASTM full index file: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks a lot-
Roger

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

> Hia All....I have upload the ASTM Standard Series in my blog **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can download the link in txt format which contains link for download the rar file.
> 
> ASTM Standard Series
> ...



Sorry to all..it's no longer work....but the INDEX is still work, trust me..!!!!





> ls, could you uplpad again the index file (ASTM full index file: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Thanks a lot-
> Roger



Hi Roger...I have upload Index of ASTM Full here; **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I hope you enjoy it..!!!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, Muhammad Khurram 

The following link is not working **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

can you please upload again.

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## sysmax740

To Apri;

Hi can you please help me I need the ASTM A-615 when i download the link the upload comes out not download.... thanks

----------


## sysmax740

Hia Apri,

The download link is not work is rapidshare can you please re upload it again in the other site life filserve... many thanks

----------


## nude032000

ASTM Volume 01.07 Ships and Marine Technology

Anyone got this book. Please share

Thanks.

----------


## shankargee

thanq brother.

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear Sir,
Plz re-upload: Volume_03.03_Nondestructive_Testing.
Thanks Sir.





> *ASTM Standards series 2006(Full)*
> 
> Volume_01.01_Steel--Piping__Tubing__Fittings.rar
> Volume_01.02_Ferrous_Castings__Ferroalloys.rar
> Volume_01.03_Steel--Plate__Sheet__Strip__Wire__Stainless_Steel_Bar.rar
> Volume 01-04_Steel--Structural, Reinforcing, Pressure Vessel, Railway.rar
> Volume_01.05_Steel--Bars__Forgings__Bearing__Chain__Springs.rar
> Volume_01.06_Coated_Steel_Products.rar
> Volume_01.07_Ships_and_Marine_Technology.rar
> ...

----------


## vfq3481

Hi there!!!
Can you repost the Non-Destructive ASTM volume 3.3 again?
It would be appriciated!!
 :Smile:

----------


## son77jai

file expired pls reupload

----------


## revolverdude91

I can't access any of those links !
each one that I open says File not found !
I don't know if its a problem with the way this forum redirects you or the actual link is broken or if the file was deleted from the server
I'd really appreciate it if you give me the links to these 2 series  :Smile: 


Volume_04.01_Cement__Lime__Gypsum.rar.html
Volume_04.02_Concrete_and_Aggregates.rar.htmlSee More: ASTM Standards series 2006(Full)

----------


## TAGRART

Hi 

Could you please provide me ASTM STP 978.

Thanks in advance

----------


## MrOppLa

Thank so much

----------


## mahzen

thanx

----------


## sreejith

thanks

----------

